# Flex tubing help



## rickp (Jan 14, 2008)

I am ready to install the flex pipe in my new HT but I cant find ant thing larger than 3/4" including the local electrical supply houses. Can some please help me?

I am looking for 1" and 2" tubing.

I will be using a projector and would like to make a run for a future Xbox or PS. All my Equipment is in an ajacent room and once the wall and ceiling are up there will be no more access.

2" tube may be to big, I don't know. How big are projector, computer and Xbox cable ends?

Please help, thanks, Rick.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I ran 4" hard PVC to my PJ. Ya just never know when they're going to change connectors again. I can't tell you how many people were hacked off when DVI came out and it wouldn't fit through their conduit.

Bryan


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Well the blue stuff is called Flex-Plus from Carlon. It supposedly comes in sizes up to 2", but I've never seen bigger than 3/4" locally. You may want to call them and ask who your local (or an online) distributor is.

it wasn't through conduit, but I just pulled an HDMI cable to the projector in 1" holes and the end fit just fine. As for the others, usually component, HD15 (computer monitor RGB connector), and audio ends are terminated after the wire is pulled, which makes things easier. For just an HDMI and component video run a single 1.5" conduit should suffice (provided the component cable isn't too fat). Worst case, run two 1" runs to the projector and you should be fine.

Just to be clear, I'm talking about the inside diameter of the conduit.

Good luck.


Edit: Here's the link: http://www.carlon.com/Flexible Raceway/FlexPlus_Intro.html


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Bryan, 
You aren't kidding. I know many people who couldn't even run HDMI through their conduit because the heads were just a shade over 3/4" and they ran multiple 3/4" conduit to the projectors.

RapidRun from Impact was such a good idea for that reason. It fits through 3/4" conduit and you can terminate it afterwards. A bit pricey though, but if it's your only option . . .


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I used the grey carlon hard PVC stuff. For straight runs it's probably better as it's really straight and smooth inside. It's also readily available and cheaper. I used 1 1/2" for the projector and 1/2 for the speaker wire. If I could do it over I would have chosen larger conduit (3/4 for speaker wire and 2" for the projector). I had to use fish tape and lube (and patients) to get the speaker wire through. It was the bends that complicated things.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

When I did my theater originally (4 years ago) I did hard tubing as well. One 90 degree bend in an almost full conduit can ruin your day fast. 

If it bends, use the flex stuff, if it's straight, the rigid is cheaper and better. When in doubt, go a size larger or run an extra conduit alongside.

And the best piece of advice I can give: leave an extra pull string (Cat5 or phone cord works best -- don't want something flammable in there) in your conduit. It makes pulling an extra cable a few months later MUCH easier.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

+ 1,000 on the pull string!

Bryan


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

I ran the Carlon 2" flexible pipe to my projector. It's called Carlon Resi-Guard Flexible Raceway - 2" Diameter. I couldn't find it locally either, so had to order online. If you do a search on the above name, you'll find several websites that sell the product.

Here's the link to one of the websites: www.hometech.com/techwire/resigard.html?gclid=CMuE3pjmoZMCFRIkxwod9C7gnQ

You'll see the tubing about halfway down the page.


----------



## rickp (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks ksert I just ordered 2-100' rolls for the speakers and 2-50' rolls for the projector and console area. That stuff is hard to find! 

Thanks Again, Rick


----------



## rickp (Jan 14, 2008)

Worthington Distributers has good prices 800 282-8864


----------

